# Appropriate pH electrode



## Fiki (Apr 27, 2006)

Any idea which pH probe (electrode) could be constantly immersed for the purpose of pH precision measurement and extremely long life. Of course, pH electrode should be connected by BNC connection to central unit that shows various water parameters such as temperature, pH, light controls etc…

Thanx in advance,
fiki


----------

